# Cảm Biến Cảnh Báo Áp Suất Lốp Icar Series i1 (Màn ODO) Gồm I11, I16,I17



## Bachviettech (31/7/21)

*Cảm biến áp suất lốp Icar I1 (Ellisafe i1x)*

Cảm biến áp suất lốp iCar i Serials là dòng cảm biến thế hệ mới hiển thị lên màn hình theo xe qua giao tiếp ODB-II.  Trong đó, xe KIA và HYUNDAI cần phải được kích hoạt chức năng TPMS theo xe bằng máy kích hoạt cảm biến áp suất lốp iCar X1. Việc Lắp đặt qua giao tiếp ODB-II khiến cho chiếc cảm biến như không tồn tại về mặt vật lý, chiếc xe như nguyên bản, điều này không giống như các cảm biến phải gắn bộ hiển thị trung tâm đặt trên TAPLO.

_*Cảm biến áp suất lốp ICAR I1*_ là dòng cảm biến thế hệ mới hiển thị lên màn hình theo xe qua giao tiếp ODB-II











Hiển thị: Trên màn hình của xe (màn hình ODO LCD hiển thị các thông số của xe) các thông tin về áp suất, nhiệt độ, tình trạng lốp (thủng săm)…
Thời gian hoạt động của pin: 5 năm
Đồng bộ lốp: trên cục thu ODB II có sẵn một nút bấm cho việc đồng bộ và đảo lốp
Cảm biến: 4 cảm biến gắn trong lốp
Kết nối: Kết nối với xe qua cổng ODB II
Phần mềm: Trên mọi xe ô tô có hỗ trợ







Nhiệt độ làm việc: -20ºC-80ºC
Áp suất làm việc: 0-8Bar (116Psi)
Sai số đo áp suất: ±0.1Bar(1.5Psi)
Sai số đo nhiệt độ: ±3ºC
Công suất: <10dbm
Tần số: 433.92 MHZ
Kích thước: 20mm*17mm (Đường kính x Độ cao)
Trọng lượng cảm biến: 10 g






Các cảm biến I Serials bao gồm:

*TPMS i11 dùng cho Nissan X-trail, Navara-VL, Teana 2016 – 2018*

*TPMS i16 dùng cho Hyundai Santafe 2016 – 2018 *

*TPMS i17 dùng cho Hyundai Tucson 2019,  Hyundai Santafe 2019,  Hyundai Accent, Hyundai Elantra, KIA Cerato 2019, KIA Sedona 2018-2019, KIA Sportage 2016-2018*

*TPMS i18 dùng cho Volkswagen*

*TPMS i19 dùng cho Audi*
*Hướng dẫn sử dụng*

Việc cài đặt i series thực hiện giống nhau cho tất cả các dòng xe. Cần thực hiện khi gặp 1 trong số các trường hợp


Thay thiết bị OBD nên phải khớp lại lốp
Đảo lốp trong quá trình bảo dưỡng xe
Thay van cảm biến do bị hỏng

Tất cả các trường hợp trên đều cần làm động tác khớp lại cả 4 lốp. Cách thực hiện như sau:


Bước 1: Ấn giữ nút giữa cục OBD đến khi 1 đèn chuyển sang màu xanh thì bỏ tay ra
Bước 2: Ấn đúp nút nút giữa cục OBD, đèn màu xanh sẽ nhấp nháy
Bước 3: Xả hơi lốp tương ứng, đèn màu xanh nhấp nháy sẽ chuyển sang đỏ như vậy là đã khớp lốp xong
Bước 4: Ấn nút giữa cục OBD 1 lần, đèn màu đỏ sẽ chuyển sang vị trí tiếp theo, thực hiện lại từ bước 2.

Thứ tự các lốp: FL (Trái trước) -> FR (Phải trước) -> RL (Trái Sau) -> LL (Phải sau)
*1 số hình ảnh về sản phẩm của Viettech.*

























*CAM KẾT CỦA VIETTECH*

*Cam kết 100% sản phẩm là hàng chính hãng*

*Giá dịch vụ hợp lý, rẻ nhất phục vụ tư vấn, lắp đặt và giao hàng tận nơi chỉ từ 30 phút.*

*Đội ngũ kỹ thuật viên chuyên nghiệp*

*Dịch vụ uy tín chất lượng*

*    SỬ DỤNG DỊCH VỤ NGAY*

Bạn còn chần trừ gì nữa nhỉ, hãy nhấc máy lên và liên hệ cho chúng tôi. Bạn sẽ được tư vấn miễn phí về nhu cầu sử dụng để chọn được sản phẩm phù hợp cũng như *thiết bị phù hợp khỏi giá không tốt, yên tâm chất lượng.*

****HƯỚNG DẪN MUA HÀNG TỪ XA*

*

*

*1. Với khách hàng trên toàn quốc :*

- Bạn xem thông tin sản phẩm lựa chọn kỹ sản phẩm cần mua, sau đó ấn nút mua hàng trên đầu bài viết.

- Công ty sẽ liên lạc lại xác nhận gửi Ship COD toàn quốc siêu nhanh qua các đơn vị uy tín như Viettel Post, Vietnam post, Grab post... xe khách

- Thời gian nhận được hàng chỉ từ 1-2 ngày làm việc. Ở xa từ 3 đến 4 ngày

*2. Với khách hàng tại Hà Nội, TP Hồ Chí Minh và Các Tỉnh lân cận.*

- Sẽ có nhân viên giao hàng trực tiếp tận nơi, hoặc gửi ship cod, gửi Grab COD, xe khách...

- Thời gian nhận được hàng chỉ từ 30 phút đến 24h, tùy địa chỉ khu vực

*CỞ SỞ KHO PHÂN PHỐI SẢN PHẨM TẠI VIETTECH NHƯ SAU.*

*Công ty TNHH Thiết bị công nghệ & Dịch vụ toàn cầu Việt Tech*


*VP Hà Nội:* Số 9, Ngõ 92, Nguyễn Khánh Toàn, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội – *Hotline: 0902 247 699 - 0963 159 698*
*VP HCM: *Số 22C, Ngô Đức Kế, Phường 12, Bình Thạnh, TP HCM – *Hotline: 0902 247 699 - 0963 159 698*
*Website:* viettechauto.vn
*Email:* viettechgps@gmail.com


----------

